# Am I feeding the right stuff?



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Right now I'm feeding lab blocks (Walmart brand), Quaker Oats Rolled Oats, Blue Buffalo Adult Dog with baby carrots and untreated lawn grass as treats. I also sprinkle dried parsley over the top of the feed most days.

Everyone seems pretty fit and healthy. My one male (an agouti splash) seems a bit round, but I just popped a wheel in there so hoping he just needed more exercise. Also, he's a Texel so I figured it could just be poof.

Is that enough? I have one female who is (hopefully) bred. Do I need to adjust her diet at all?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello

I would leave the parsley while breeding.
I've heard that pasley has an ecbolic effect and can cause premature labor.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh boy. Didn't know that about parsley. Thank you. Is the dog food enough protein for her?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello 
The daily protein need for mice during breeding time,is about 22%.
Have a look at your food brands for the analytical constituents.
You can add mealworms,e.g.Can o'Worms,boiled egg or chicken.
Have a look what your mice like.They would select according to their special demand.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

It looks like the blue buffalo dog food has 26% protein. Does that mean I don't need to add other means of protein?

http://www.bluebuffalo.com/dog-food/lp- ... ed-chicken


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

The block food that Walmart sells is probably one of the worst block foods. Its almost completely corn. :s
I used to feed those as treats until I cut out all corn from their diet.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, how much of their diet should the blocks make up? Because I feed equal parts blocks, rolled oats and blue buffalo adult dog. I also added in parakeet seed mix that is mostly millet.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If you unsure on the blocks just leave them out, my mix is rolled oats, wild bird seed mix and dog food.
I went for a crappy dog food as they are mostly cereal based where as a high quality is mostly meat based which can be too much protien.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Blue Buffalo is 26% protein. Is that too much?


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Blue Buffalo is one of the best dog food. Normally cheaper brands like Pedigree is used for mice food.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

You can use Blue Buffalo. You just don't have to feed as much of it as you would need to with cheap brands. I use 4Health dog food and it is the cheapest good quality dog food that I can find. Its a corn free food also (the grains it contains is rice and barley)

Be careful with the really cheap dog food though.. They are usually mostly corn and have cancer causing preservatives and dyes in them (like BHA, BHT and Yellow 6, Blue 1, Blue 2 and Green 3).


----------

